# Tutorial de diseño de el TL494 para PWM



## maverick13 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hola amigos p*UE*s b*IE*n me dijeron que con el integrado TL494 podia hacer el PWM y quiero hacerlo con este integrado pues veo el datashett y quedo en las mismas la verdad nececito un tutorial en español de como puedo usar b*IE*n este integrado; gracias


----------



## seaarg (Oct 1, 2010)

en el mismo datasheet o application notes hay esquematicos, sino busca las varias smps que hay en el foro que lo usan. Para que aplicacion seria?


----------



## luisgrillo (Oct 1, 2010)

Que tal @maverick13, 

Lo que puedes hacer, en primera, es escribir sin abreviaciones por que gente que entra a este foro utilizan los traductores para saber que es lo que esta escrito.

Un tutorial para usar el TL494, hay te lo dejo abajo.

Viene todo lo que debes de saber hacerca de este integrado, corrientes de salida, frecuencia de operacion, componentes que puedes utilizar. No lo tengo en español pero puedes usar herramientas de traduccion en las frases que no entiendas.

http://focus.ti.com/lit/an/slva001d/slva001d.pdf

esa es otra pagina que diseña utilizando el TL494.

Saludos.


----------



## maverick13 (Oct 1, 2010)

hola es que nesecito hacer un pwm pero tiene que ser con un TL494, veo el datashett y quedo en las mismas me gustaria aprender a manejar este integrado, que conectar en cada pin donde poner el potenciometro para que me varie la tension de salida resistencias, condensarores etc; les agardeceria si tiene un tutorial de este integrado o algo asi; gracias


----------



## maverick13 (Oct 1, 2010)

muchas gracias luis me sirvio mas el de texas instrument; soy nuevo en este foro no se si se use o no lo de dar puntos de bonificacion o agradecimiento a tu cuenta; si se puede me dices como para darte un puntillo  gracias


----------



## Cacho (Oct 1, 2010)

maverick13 dijo:


> hola es que nesecito hacer un pwm pero tiene que ser con un TL494, veo el datashett y quedo en las mismas...les agardeceria si tiene un tutorial de este integrado o algo asi; gracias


http://blog.savel.org/2005/08/23/tl494-magic-chip/

A leer 

Saludos

Edit:
Dos cosas importantes en el foro y una aclaración.
La aclaración es que no hay sistemas de puntuaciones en el foro. Con un "Gracias" es más que suficiente .
Las cuestiones importantes tienen que ver, la primera, con la manera de escribir. Como las letras son gratis, poné todas las que lleva la palabra, que no estás en un chat.
Lo mismo aplica a los reemplazos de "c" por "k" y esas cosas, que no he leído que hagas, pero no está de más la aclaración.
La segunda es con respecto a los dobles posts. Una duda, un post.
Esta vez junté los dos que hiciste en este tema, la próxima se va todo a Moderación.

Saludos de nuevo.


----------



## nekoland (Sep 3, 2013)

Saludos a los amigos del foro, inicio este hilo para pedirles que me ayuden a entender al TL494 especificamente en una configuracion push-pull con mosfet IRFz44 y un EI33 con un primario multihilo de 3+3 el secundario es 4+4

les adjunto el circuito para ver donde esta el error, lamentablemente no he encontrado suficiente informacion en este foro de ese CI y no logro interpretar correctamente el datasheet ni la hoja de aplicacion de texas instrument

supuestamente este circuito deveria trabajar, pero. funciona solamente a lazo abierto, si cierro la realimentacion empieza a dar unos picos de voltage y termina por quemar los mosfet o los diodos rectificadores como pueden ver no tiene snubber. la salida es un par de diodos rapidos y un filtro de 200uf.

gracias por la atención.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2013)

Te faltarían dos resistencias push-down de 4k7 desde las patas 9 y 10 a masa.


----------



## nekoland (Sep 4, 2013)

voy a probarlo ahora mismo y luego te comento, donde puedo conseguir las fórmulas o al menos una idea exacta de como realimentar correctamente los comparadores? generalmente encuentro una R grande de 100k a 1M del pin 3 (feedback) a la entrada inversora del operacional, tambien quisier saber porque el snubber que le puse se me calienta tanto (proporcional a la carga) y como calcularlo,  mas tarde subo el circuito completo y muchas gracias por el tip, por ahora está a lazo abierto. me gustaria aprender a censar correctamente. por cierto, a 50khs el transformador esta bien calculado?


----------



## nekoland (Sep 11, 2013)

si lo conecto con 20ohm a la salida y el pin 3 al aire explotan los mosfet, si conecto 460k del pin 3 al 2 como una realimentacion el voltage de salida cae a 25v cuando le conecto la carga. alguien sabe porque? que devería hacer?

 estoy usando un IRFZ44 por rama y un EI33 primario 3+3 con 5 hilos de 0.8mm secundario 10+10 con 3 hilos de 0.8mm


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2013)

Éste PDF ya está subido por algún lado . . . va de nuevo :

Saludos !


----------



## nekoland (Sep 11, 2013)

Muchas gracias dosmetros pero ese pdf ya lo había leído igual que el datasheet, hay cosas que no logro comprender, una de mis dudas es como implementar la retroalimentacion a travez del pin 3,  yo lo hago con 460k y no me funciona, cuando pongo 20ohm de carga se cae de 38v a 25v el voltage de salida, si no pongo la retroalimentacion salta el fusible


----------



## telenkekes (Mar 7, 2014)

Hola amigos, quisiera que alguien me ayude, estoy experimentando con el ic tl494 y quisiera que alguien me explique el funcionamiento de dicho ic, que funcion cumple cada pin, adradezco su ayuda, que DIOS los bendiga. ...


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 7, 2014)

Leer el datasheet no te hara daño, seguro que no!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 7, 2014)

Hola caro telenkekes, poderias sener mas especifico o mejor, ? que realmente quieres hacer con el TL494?, te pregunto eso para poder tentar ayudarte .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## brujaaveria (Abr 14, 2019)

Hola, to necesito modular audio en PWM con el TL494. He visto  dos circuitos(muy similares), para un neurophone donde la salida pin 9 y 10 van a un piezo disk 
https://neurophone.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/tl494-neurophone.png
y otro para  ultrasonidos dierccionales (como el soundlazer), donde la salidas del 9 y el 10 van a un IR2111.  
https://homemade-circuits.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/parametricspeakersystem-1.png
Quiero ver con un osciloscopio la salida PWM, pero no hay voltaje de salida en el TL494. He probado a poner los pines de salida 9 y 10 libres, luego con resistencias push down a GND de 1K y 10K, pero nada. 
He hecho la parte del TL494, que recibe el audio del PC , donde se amplifica con un LM386, y luego se la paso a la entrada del TL494(pin 4 como en esos circuitos).Todo lo alimento con una pila de 9 V, y a la salida del condensador de entrada al pin 4 da milivotios (despues de  filtrar la salida del LM386 que son 4 y pico voltios, pero a la salida nada. ¿ es muy poco una entrada de milivoltios  en el TL494? ¿Alguien sabe que hago mal?.
Mi intención es ver la onda, con Arduino genero  40 KHZ con un timer, y modifico su duty cicle con otro timer a 11 khz acorde al valor de la muestra de audio (de 11khz tambien), donde 0.5 duty es cuando la onda esta en medio (la muestra vale 128), 1 duty es cuando la onda esta arriba (la muestra vale 255),   y 0 duty cuando esta abajo( la muestra vale 0), y suena bien y se ve en el osciloscopio (tambien hecho con arduino y TDA8703 a 5 Mhz), pero no sé exactamente que hace el TL494, y si ambas salidas están en fase o no.
Gracias.


----------



## peperc (Abr 15, 2019)

hola, les consulto : 
este TL 494 es para hacer PWM, obvio que seguro es mucho mas completo que usar un 555.
pero mi preguna es ( y NO lo conozco ni he usado jamas) : 
si uso un microcontrolador ¿ hace falta en algun caso usar este TL494 ? , tiene algo "muy especial" ??

o si dispongo de un micro ya que debo hacer otras cosas, pues , puedo hacer cualquier cosa que pueda hacer este TL494.

es solo curiosidad, para saber si me vale el tiempo el meterme a leerlo.

gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 15, 2019)

Depende que tipo de PWM si es para fuente mejor es el TL494 ahor si es para otra cosa.......
Aqui en el foro esta la información que subí sobre el TL494 y otros libros para consulta es  como una biblio técnica parece que nadie la consulta
*TL494*


----------



## brujaaveria (Abr 24, 2019)

Pues al final he usado LTSpice IV que es gratuito para ver que hacen esos circuitos. Me baje un modelo del TL494 de
MK Dynamics - Electronics - Power Electronics
he hice los circuitos, y lo que parecen que hacen los 2 que puse es cuando la moduladora (un sine de 0 a 3 al pin 4 DTC) está alta la salida PWM está a 0V, lo que modifica la frecuencia PWM(40 Khz en la imagen). Cuando la sine está baja modifica el duty y la frecuencia, como se puede ver en las imagenes adjuntas. 
NOTA Para que responda el LTSpice y muestre la ventana gráfica  presiono varias veces escape rápido nada más correr la simulación


----------

